# Am I safe with my career ?



## bikis (May 23, 2017)

Hello ! I am doing my graduation in B.Tech Information Technology. But hold on, do you know that I didnt have a mathematics in my +2. Where I have my Physics, Chemistry, Biology and Computer Science in my +2 subjects.
I do not know how I fell into this course B.Tech(IT) ?, Since I have took admission in B.Tech in Biotechnology. But regarding problem of lacking in student admission in my batch, where I was only student found to be admitted in course of Biotechnology.
So, there was a huge controversial over my career with whole people or head of our University, I only know about this "What are the subject that I had in my +2 ?", I told them PCB and Computer Science. She just told me to took admission in B.Tech(IT). 
Now, I am in a final year fourth year of my college. Do I really have a secure future or either in getting job in future ? Please clarify about my future and career.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2017)

bikis said:


> I didnt have a mathematics in my +2.


How did you get admission into B.Tech without mathematics?
Nevertheless, since you are in your final year, there is little you can do to change the flow of your career. You could try doing a masters in some stream more to your liking but since your base is now IT, you will be railroaded towards similar career options only.
That being said, career will not really be a problem since the IT companies really only care about your skills in computing and that you pass your graduation. Marks, etc are just a formality these days but important nevertheless since you companies expect a certain passing percentage (60% when I passed engineering).
But my overall response is that all your tracks will lead to IT related careers now.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2017)

Surprising !!! to see BTech without Maths...and Kudos to u for completing 3 yrs without Maths as base in +2.
I am also a B.E.I.T

just try to get 60% aggregate in exams and u will get good placement on campus or off campus
make your analytical skills sharp and do solve puzzles to crack interviews


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2017)

You do not need to be strong in mathematics to get a job in IT sector. Learn Data Structures, Algorithms, Your choice of OOP, Networking, OS and good communication skills, you can crack most interviews.
For product based good companies, you need to practice coding, build up a github project repo to showcase your interviewers, and practice on codechef.com
Last advice id like to give is, learn a source code management utility, add it to your resume (Git, Mercurial, any one)


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2017)

bikis said:


> Now, I am in a final year fourth year of my college. Do I really have a secure future or either in getting job in future ? Please clarify about my future and career.


As long as you have the skills, your future will be safe and secure.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2017)

The cake is a lie. There's no such thing as a secured carrer in IT Industry these days, even if you have a proper degree with all the good credentials. It may land you a decent payable initial job, but that's it. 

If one weren't good enough with their skills, these things may be of concern definitely. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amol888 (Aug 17, 2017)

I am also in IT Field. For my suggestion,  IT Industry will be more boom in next few years, due to Digitalization. Your future absolutely safe.


----------



## lreddy2019 (Nov 20, 2018)

Nothing to worry. all other branch people depend on CS & IT sector. and you belong to IT.


----------

